# What royal morph do you think is the best?



## MB4125 (Dec 12, 2010)

My favourite is the piebald :no1:, and i was just wondering what does everyone else like? :2thumb:








http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/USERIMAGES/DSCF2336.JPG


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

single gene would be Clown:mf_dribble:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

my single gene has to be the ghost :mf_dribble:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Single gene would have to be a Lesser or Cinnamon, but all time favourite would be the Panda Pied :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

my single gene 3 are lemon pastel NERD line, granite and YB

my absolute fav would be an ebony


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

You cant beat a nice Dreamsicle:2thumb:

(Adults are better than babies)


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

mojaves, lessers, spiders and yb : victory:


----------



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

Single gene for me would have to be lesser
But my number 1 would have to be an axanthic killerbee =] 
(totaly cant spell) :blush:


----------



## brookestar (Jul 14, 2009)

single gene would have to be lesser, favourite i can afford is kingpin but absolute fav is purple passion


----------



## chris2007 (Aug 18, 2010)

Pied will always be king!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Pieds and most pied combos for me... all I am working with too, just love them!! )


----------



## stainthedane (Sep 15, 2008)

Bumblebees!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## mrhazardlights (Oct 30, 2010)

kingpin


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

My all time favourite royal... and one i WILL own one day.. is a super phantom


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Got to be the Albino a nice easy on the eye paint job.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i would say a coral glow, dont really like the combos though
or a purple passiony thing, or mystic type stuff


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Favourite single gene: either Piebald or Mojave.

Favourite combination: Lesser/Mojo BluEL, Lightning Pied.


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

Despite obvious slight neurological disadvantages mine would have to be the bumble bee and it is too my Fiancees so she got a spider for xmas and were looking for a nice female pastel in a few months.:2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

kingball said:


> my single gene has to be the ghost :mf_dribble:


yep ghost is mine to


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Cant go wrong with a Pastel : victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

pied! what the gene does is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> pied! what the gene does is nothing short of amazing!



Would have to agree with you Al, just look at the Panda Pied :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:. Hoping to get a female Pied this year as i just love the combo's you can do with them :flrt:.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

pied-no contest! I want axanthic somewhere along the line as lightnings are superb but I will have a few females next year getting to meet my pied Henry, assuming he figures out what to do with them by then...


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Axanthic pieds and pewter ghosts. Also the g1 pastel hypos greg graziani had were nothing short of stunning!


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

Albino Pied for me :2thumb:


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

for me its the black eyed lucy and the pastel/crystal :no1:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

pied for me :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

*How hard is it to tell hets from non hets?*

Replied to wrong thread. lol 

Was going to say my favourite is Killer blast.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

Super Pastel or Lesser


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

Love Piebalds and black pastels


----------



## Reptilian virus (Aug 24, 2009)

soul-sucker !!!:devil:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

1.Pied, 2.Albino and 3.Bel.:notworthy:

1 and 2, I am fortunate to have, and no.3 I am hoping to be able to breed myself as I have the ingredients : victory:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Axanthic pied..down to 1.4 dhet pied poss axanthic as I had an escapee that did not survive her adventure..shame! she was the prettiest of the bunch..still gutted..sniff!

Desert & clown are also high on my agenda : victory:


----------



## roger weeks (Oct 23, 2010)

i like the normal, but would love blue eyed lucy:lol2:


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*single*

single would be lessers or butters but i really like a queenbee


----------

